# Anyone use rain water?



## Martin cape (29 Mar 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm on a water meter so I've had the idea to get a water butt and use this for water changes. Save me a fortune. 

Is it ok to use? There is a tap on the bottom of the butt which seems ideal.


----------



## Ed Seeley (29 Mar 2013)

It's fine to use.  I used to before getting an RO unit.  All I did was syphon it out through carbon and floss just in case.  You don't want to use the tap if it's right at the bottom unless you have to as you will pull more of the settled debris out with it - if you want to use a tap fit another one halfway up the butt and then you can draw clean water off.  Make sure it's not coming off a new roof as new tiles will increase the hardness and new roofing felt can possibly leach chemicals into the rain water.


----------



## Martin cape (29 Mar 2013)

House is 4.5 years old. Should be ok?


----------



## Ed Seeley (29 Mar 2013)

Probably.  Best way is to test the water thoroughly before you start - test GH, KH, pH at least.  I'd also test Nitrate, nitrite and ammonia (the last two just to be safe) and, as I said before, run the water through carbon at least.

If the tiles are still new then your KH will be above 0, it may still be low enough to be better than tap water anyway.


----------



## Martin cape (29 Mar 2013)

Cheers Ed. 

Have to get the water butt setup then .


----------



## Matt Warner (29 Mar 2013)

Personally I found using rain water more hassle than its worth. My fish didn't seem at all happy when I used it in my tank. If you do use it, make sure you filter it well first.


----------



## Martin cape (29 Mar 2013)

Well I'm going to adapt the inside of the tap so it goes through a carbon and poly pad first before leaving the tap. Just gotta heat it up after that.


----------

